
Mermaidjs: create diagrams and flowcharts from text - gnur
https://mermaidjs.github.io/
======
davidjgraph
We did this 3 months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16889181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16889181)

------
corpMaverick
I was just doing some diagrams last night. And my wife told me:"Why don't you
make a program that makes them?" and I just thought: "She has no idea how hard
that would be".

Awesome work!

------
nerdponx
I still don't understand why you would write this instead of a Graphviz
renderer.

~~~
brudgers

      The future is already here — it's just not
      very evenly distributed. -- William Gibson
    

Everyone doesn't know about Graphviz. It's older than some HN'ers. So old that
it comes from the glory days of Bell Labs. Graphviz. [http://viz-
js.com/](http://viz-js.com/)

Viz.js is a port of Graphviz for browsers, [http://viz-js.com/](http://viz-
js.com/)

------
_salmon
Just tried using this for a project last week. Whatever algorithm it uses for
positioning nodes is terrible. You end up with a huge confusing spaghetti mess
of a diagram.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
I had the same problem until I realized that the order matters very much. You
may want to try to move the code around a bit and see if the result is
improved.

------
yoz-y
Looks nice and I am just looking for a replacement for plantUML.

The syntax looks very similar and I wonder whether it is a superset of
plantUML format. That would actually be great.

------
sgt101
DiagrammeR uses Mermaid to do flowcharts in R. I used it to do the gantts for
a project I'm running last week!

~~~
wodenokoto
Thanks for the recommendation. Link for the lazy: [http://rich-
iannone.github.io/DiagrammeR/](http://rich-iannone.github.io/DiagrammeR/)

It would be really cool if you could have mermaid/graphviz blocks in your
R-notebook.

------
sandGorgon
can i use this using a cli ? I'm not able to find the documentation for this
for using it through the nodejs cli.

Edit. - found this
[https://github.com/mermaidjs/mermaid.cli](https://github.com/mermaidjs/mermaid.cli)

------
bmurray7jhu
Why not just use tikz / LaTeX?

~~~
ozim
I am not going to draw hyperbola, math equations or whatever that is. I don't
want to spend next week configuring LaTeX. I just want to plug in some js
library and have Gantt/Flow/Sequence diagram, which I don't want to draw by
hand or save in some binary format but want to put it in GIT repo.

I tried LaTeX twice it just does not work on Windows, and I don't really need
it that much. I have no time to find out why it does not work out of the box
for me. Just like dropbox, I install app and it syncs my files, setting VPS
with Rsync could work but I do not have time to troubleshoot it in case
something is not working.

------
speedkills
Is there any way to make diagrams render in a github readme?

